# first hgh run...powder seems to be in tablet form??



## mnpower (Mar 30, 2012)

I got my first 100 iu kit of generic hgh
came in a white box no labels, which i guess is norm for generic. 
Only question is when i turn the bottle upside down the powder seems to be in a almsot tablet like form...maybe looks like an ant acid tablet or something.  is this normal or maybe just hardend from the vacum seal


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 30, 2012)

That's good, it should be in a puck. if it was all broken up in the vial... it got beat the F up in transit. LOL


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 30, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> That's good, it should be in a puck. if it was all broken up in the vial... it got beat the F up in transit. LOL



^^^
This...

Some medications come in a solid or "disc" shape. Once water is added, the reconstitution phase begins. Just be careful and NOT shake the shit out of it. Roll it between the palms of your hands or gently swish it. It's very delicate...


----------



## mnpower (Mar 30, 2012)

sweet good to know i might have found a good cheap generic hgh


----------



## overburdened (Mar 30, 2012)

mnpower said:


> I got my first 100 iu kit of generic hgh
> came in a white box no labels, which i guess is norm for generic.
> Only question is when i turn the bottle upside down the powder seems to be in a almsot tablet like form...maybe looks like an ant acid tablet or something.  is this normal or maybe just hardend from the vacum seal



That's normal...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 30, 2012)

mnpower said:


> sweet good to know i might have found a good cheap generic hgh



Get some bloodwork done. Then you will REALLY know if it's good


----------



## overburdened (Mar 30, 2012)

mnpower said:


> sweet good to know i might have found a good cheap generic hgh



Possibly(hopefully), but most recombinant dna products are lypholized powder, and look the same...ie, hcg, hgh, igf, pt-141...etc, etc.....  You can make sure it isn't hcg with a simple pregnancy test stick(generally thats what they will put in 'fake hgh')  ... reconstitute the 'hgh', then pull 1-2iu out and suck some more water up into the syringe, then put it on test part of the preg test... follow directions for wait time... if it reads 'positive' or pregnant, its hcg...


----------



## mnpower (Mar 30, 2012)

overburdened said:


> Possibly(hopefully), but most recombinant dna products are lypholized powder, and look the same...ie, hcg, hgh, igf, pt-141...etc, etc.....  You can make sure it isn't hcg with a simple pregnancy test stick(generally thats what they will put in 'fake hgh')  ... reconstitute the 'hgh', then pull 1-2iu out and suck some more water up into the syringe, then put it on test part of the preg test... follow directions for wait time... if it reads 'positive' or pregnant, its hcg...



i like it


----------

